# Best Solution For This Problem



## Shriver15 (6 mo ago)

I have a 200 sq ft tear off job. The issue I've run into is that instead of insulation board the previous installers applied 2"-3" of spray foam on top of the metal decking. What would be the easiest and most efficient way of removing this foam? Is there a certain machine or tool designed specifically for this issue?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The last time we ran into spray foam, we took an angle grinder and sharpened flat point shovels. It was still a giant PITA but only 15 sqr. Good luck man.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

A roof warrior is a great machine/ tool for that, but you probably wouldn't be able to turn it around on a 2 square area. 
Probably sharpened shovels or a couple spud bars would work as roofermann said.


----------

